# I can't remove http://localhost:9100/proxy.pac



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

I can't even remove "http://localhost:9100/proxy.pac" from my internet settings anymore it keeps on being persistent becauase even though i removed it from the internet explorer settings or from my internet connectino settings it's still there. I use to have Google Web accelerator in my computer but not anymore --- I manually uninstalled it because the uninstall feature did not work for me. Please tell me what to delete in order to remove it. Thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Check group policy editor to see if there is anything in there.

You could probably search the registry for it as well and remove it from the registry.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Nope. couldn't find anything in the registry.

BUT GUESS WHAT. I checked group policy editor and it worked like charm! thanks :laugh:


----------

